# Promising Current On-Shelf Medications used for Covid-19 "Ivermectin"



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The drug is ivermectin? Hard to understand but I think that's what he said.




Physican Testimony


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

M.C.A. said:


> The drug is ivermectin? Hard to understand but I think that's what he said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what filipino's recommend for all the animals (chickens, pigs, dogs) whenever they get worms or a skin disease. I give it to my dogs every 3-4 months as a de-wormer.

I would not take that as a human.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Zep said:


> That is what filipino's recommend for all the animals (chickens, pigs, dogs) whenever they get worms or a skin disease. I give it to my dogs every 3-4 months as a de-wormer.
> 
> I would not take that as a human.



Not even for worms?


----------

